# Scofield .45



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It is widely rumored that .45 catches no actual fish. Deciding to employ the scientific method of observation, I accompanied him to Scofield today for research purposes.

First of all I would like to say that this man is an excellent teacher. Always looking for a challenge, he personally demonstrated how a pontoon boat equipped with a motor can carry you to extreme distances from your vehicle before the battery dies. At this point in my study, I would have surmised there was no possible way that a man of .45's stature could have oared a quad pontoon festooned with battery, motor, and 5-gallon bucket of nightcrawlers while battling gale-force winds. I was wrong, having overlooked the 10 knots which can be generated by vectoring creative language against the water's surface.










Fishing was spotty, and we ended up with 26 trout. I witnessed, on this 18th day of October in the Year of our Lord 2008, prima facie evidence of .45 landing multiple fish.

The tigers have impressive coloration this time of year:









We also found 'bows and cutts...


















We had a great time, it was hard to believe that it's mid-October. It felt like summer up there. Hats off to .45 for the invite and good company.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pictures, sounds like a nice adventure. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hilarious.  

I'm glad you were able to learn so much today, thresh. :lol: 

I heard you guys caught quite a few fish. Sorry the wind had to kick up and spoil the party.

Nice report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck of a day threshershark....  

Another good day with good company.....I enjoyed the spanking. :shock:

My hats off to you, my friend. Your a fisherman, sportsman and downright good people !!

Thanks for going....


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I know that guy on the pontoon. Isn't that Steve McQueen?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 catching fish?? Who would have thunk? :wink: Glad you were both able to get into some fish. Nice photos too thresher, they always look good.

Too bad about the battery .45, looks like you need to get yourself a back up for those windy days. My father in law always takes two batteries with him on the bigger lakes, for those "just in case" moments.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

threshershark said:


> It is widely rumored that .45 catches no actual fish. Deciding to employ the scientific method of observation, I accompanied him to Scofield today for research purposes.
> 
> First of all I would like to say that this man is an excellent teacher. Always looking for a challenge, he personally demonstrated how a pontoon boat equipped with a motor can carry you to extreme distances from your vehicle before the battery dies. At this point in my study, I would have surmised there was no possible way that a man of .45's stature could have oared a quad pontoon festooned with battery, motor, *and 5-gallon bucket of nightcrawlers while battling gale-force winds*. I was wrong
> 
> ...


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Great report and pics! Very nice color on the trout, especially that Tiger.


----------



## Hone (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice post. Exactly what I needed to see on Monday morning. Thanks!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Hoh boy... two troublemakers on the same body of water. :mrgreen: So glad you got into them guys! Sweet photos threshershark. .45 can put anyone to shame in maneuvering those pontoons. *I think he put me on one of those 'toons to get a good laugh* and not to go fishing. *\-\*


Ha ha....you look like a .45 clone on that thing.... [attachment=1:13w8bko7]100_1048.jpg[/attachment:13w8bko7]

Remember the cowboy ??


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Smitty: I'm pretty sure he pulled a candid camera on me too. As far as your ensemble goes, I'd say a fly rod would really complete you.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh YEAH! Sounds like a fun time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job guys. Beautiful looking fish. Glad to hear .45 actually does catch some fish. :lol: It's always good to see some humor on these reports.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Smitty: I'm pretty sure he pulled a candid camera on me too. * As far as your ensemble goes, I'd say a fly rod would really complete you*.


If you go buy one Smitty...don't buy one like threshershark's !! I don't know how he can even store the one he was using, it appears to have a natural 'bend'. In fact, every time I looked at him, the danged thing was bent over like this. I'd buy a straight fly rod if I were you .... :wink:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> ...it appears to have a natural 'bend'.


That's just refraction off the warped space/time continuum. Your camera was looking back in time to 9/18, a full month before the fishing trip took place.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like i'm taking the toon up to Scofield, this post was just the inspiration I needed thanks!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> That's just refraction off the warped space/time continuum. *Your camera was looking back in time to 9/18*, a full month before the fishing trip took place.


I know.....I wonder how fishing would be if we went out this month ? _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like fun!


----------

